# an alle die in brilon wohnen



## Killer Hecht (7. März 2009)

ich will eine umfrage starten wo habt ihr die prüfung gemacht


----------



## Amadeus69 (7. März 2009)

*AW: an alle die in brilon wohnen*

Da brauchst Du keine Umfrage starten. Für Brilon ist die untere Fischereibehörde Meschede zuständig, dementsprechend findet auch im Mescheder Kreishaus die Prüfung statt.

By the way...Prüfungstermin ist z.B. nächste Woche 9. bzw. 10. März 2009.

Gruss
Amadeus69


----------

